# Burke, Jay, & Owl's Head March 5-7



## tomcat (Mar 9, 2014)

Burke skied nicely, Jay skied better.  Owl's Head, let's just say busy and ice.  
The full trip report with plenty of pics at my blog http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2014/03/three-days-of-skiing-in-northern.html   Not only ski report but more tales of -20 nights at the Subaru Inn.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 10, 2014)

Subaru Inn.  You are hardcore my friend.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 10, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Subaru Inn.  You are hardcore my friend.



Well why should we waste our time with softcore when we can be hardcore.  I can't afford the luxury ski experience so I'm all about the ski bum experience. Its the only way I can afford to ski.  On my two three day ski trips this season I ate ten peanut butter and jelly sandwiches as well.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 10, 2014)

Great report. The conditions at Burke on Saturday were still the same as what you had. Burke needs 8 inches to really get things into shape. Hopefully this week's storm produces setting us up for a good spring.   I love you your high zoom pictures of Burke from Owls Head and Jay.


----------



## Mariovntr (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome. Heading up to Jay March 20-23. Hoping for a good dumping early next week!


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Mar 11, 2014)

next time replace Owls Head with Sutton!


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 11, 2014)

Big Wave Dave said:


> next time replace Owls Head with Sutton!



+1.   The only thing Owl's Head has over Sutton is the view.  Sutton wins handily in all categories that really count (snow, crowds and glades)


----------



## tomcat (Mar 11, 2014)

I had Owls Head on my Fox 44 card so that was why I chose it.  I imagine all those Eastern Township areas were probably busy that week.  I wouldn't mind checking out Sutton, Bromont, or Orford in that region.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 12, 2014)

tomcat said:


> I had Owls Head on my Fox 44 card so that was why I chose it.  I imagine all those Eastern Township areas were probably busy that week.  I wouldn't mind checking out Sutton, Bromont, or Orford in that region.



Natural Snow from least to most:  Bromont - Orford/Owl's Head - Sutton
Crowds from most to least:  Bromont - Orford/Owl's Head - Sutton
Grooming from most to least:  Bromont (by miles) - Orford/Owl's Head - Sutton
Glades from least to most: Bromont - Owl's head - Orford - Sutton

Conclusions, if you like smaller crowds, most natural snow, little grooming and lots of glades, Sutton wins hand down.  They have old fixed grip chairs however.

If you like crowds but outstanding grooming (most trails are groomed 3 times per day) Bromont is your choice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2014)

I regret not skiing Sutton, Orford, or Owl's Head having grown up and lived in Vermont.  They were so damn close.  The border was just enough of a deterrent.


----------



## PWDR8S (Mar 12, 2014)

Any word on snow totals yet at Burke?  Thinking of heading up tomorrow for some fun in the glades.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2014)

I talked to my folks in Lyndonville tonight and they said the storm was just getting started.


----------

